# 12 pt Wilkes Co buck



## stacey9 (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## hummdaddy (Dec 10, 2013)

nice buck,congrats


----------



## hancock husler (Dec 10, 2013)

Nice buck.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 10, 2013)

Congrats on a fine whitetail to be proud of.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Dec 10, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## Milkman (Dec 10, 2013)

Congrats !!!!!!


----------



## seeker (Dec 10, 2013)

Congratulations and welcome to the forum.


----------



## pdsniper (Dec 11, 2013)

awesome, very nice buck


----------



## stacey9 (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks for the comments guys. I appreicate it. I killed him on Dec 6. About 9:30 he was chasing a doe. Went into the brush and all I could see was his antlers sticking out so I decided not to take a shot. After two minutes they started running again and I felt sick thinking I had did the wrong thing. Six minutes later I saw a doe coming towards me so I took my safety off and had my gun ready when all of a sudden I saw those antlers coming back towards me so I took him down. My husband told me to stay put until he could get to me but I told him was going down. Kill of a life time for this old Georgia Girl!


----------



## DeepweR (Dec 11, 2013)

Awesome,, what part of Wilkes if dont mind sharing


----------



## Hoss (Dec 11, 2013)

Great buck.  Congrats and thanks for sharing the story with us.

Hoss


----------



## stacey9 (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks everyone! Its about 11 miles from Elberton off of hwy 17 before you get to Tignal (spellcheck)


----------



## stacey9 (Dec 11, 2013)

You cant tell by looking at him but the back of his head had puncture wounds and hair was missing. He had been fighting with another buck. We have trail cam pics of bucks bigger than this but haven't seen them in the day.


----------



## MFOSTER (Dec 11, 2013)

Congrats on a great hunt


----------



## dprince (Dec 31, 2013)

Good Job!!! Congrats!


----------



## ANDYHEATH (Mar 16, 2014)

good job awesome buck


----------



## bigelow (Mar 17, 2014)

great buck


----------

